# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  I mi produžavamo...

## Strobery Shortcake

..., a do kad, ne zna se   :Grin:  
Kako znati da produženo dojite? Počinju vas pitati "Kad ćeš prestati dojiti". 
Došli smo do povratka na posao i njegovog boravka kod nane, dojenje već prije toga sveli na jedno popodnevno (koje je sad "jako smo se poželjeli" dojenje kad se vidimo), dojenje za laku noč, 1-2 nočna i jutarnje. I baš nam je super, tako da idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## DiLala

produženo dojenje - to je kad već tolko dojiš da te se više niti ne usuđuju pitat jer tak i tak znaju da nisi "normalna".
tak je kod mene 8) 
26 mj i sada i trudnoća - za koju još ne znaju al kad saznaju opet budu pitali i zanovijetali i pametovali i zgražavali...
 zijev......

dokle seže ljudska glupost i petljanje nosa tam di mu nije mjesto?

Moj mali cica: po noći 2-3x
a po danu - 3 x obavezno i još kad me vidi da se uvaljam u fotelju (u 2 godini još nisam sjela i odmorila a da se on nije prištekao).
možda je fotelja kriva????

----------


## Cocolina

Hm, i mi cicamo ko veliki ( skoro 17.mj) i čini mi se da nećemo uskoro prestati  :Rolling Eyes:  

Krenula su pitanja " pa dobor do kada će sisati?" a ja im odgovaram do 18.  :Grin:  
Moje dijete je cioljubac i bok.Neka se pomire s time.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> produženo dojenje - to je kad već tolko dojiš da te se više niti ne usuđuju pitat jer tak i tak znaju da nisi "normalna".


Ova tvoja definicija mi se više sviđa   :Grin:  
Mi smo u periodu kad se drugi još uvijek snebivaju da pitaju, ali su počeli zaobilazni komentari   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

> DiLala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> produženo dojenje - to je kad već tolko dojiš da te se više niti ne usuđuju pitat jer tak i tak znaju da nisi "normalna".
> 
> 
> Ova tvoja definicija mi se više sviđa   
> :


slazem se, genijalno, treba ju negdje zapisat   :Laughing:

----------


## DiLala

ispravak - moj mali ne cica 2-3 x po noći nego do 5 x. A vidi da nema mlijeka (skroz se smanjilo uslijed trudnoće) pa valjda nateže od muke.

----------

